# What makes GP members so special



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I just wanted to give a special Thanks to Lauren for taking such great care of my boy the 2 days he was in her care. She did me a very huge favor for reasons those closes to me know. 
My GP family that were concerned about this staycation as Lauren called it, thank you for caring but trust if it were something bigger then what was needed I would have called a MEETING as you are family to me and your opinions and ideas matter. Several of you close to me know my situation and have an open door for my Duece if the need ever arises and other forms of help have been extended to my boy and myself through so many especially with all that has gone on and this new life change for us ... 
We love you all very much!
Dave,Lisa , Bevie, Tye, Shana, Matty Matt, Dixie, Deb, so many if I have slipped naming names I apologize still sipping my first cup of coffee I need about 5 cups to wake up lol.

Lauren has now been adopted by Duece and I loll , his new auntie! And I want her to know that WE are truly grateful and appreciative to her for being such a great person to people she doesn't even know in a State that is basically foreign to me still. 
This is what makes this board so freaking special. Our members are not just fonts across the screen but honest caring people who really do take action when something comes up for the BREED. We have our moments of heated passion because we care but .......... 
We don't just talk the talk we walk the walk ... If its within reason theres action taken ...

Love you Lauren just wanted you all to know how she came through for my Duece boy ... nicknamed now by Lil Mr Brayden *Juice Juice* THANK YOU ! 
Ps. Duece is glued to my rear end hahahaha...

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/28098-dueces-stay-casa-de-pitbullmama.html


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Ronnie we would do anything for you because of how much you do for everybody else.You're one of my favorite people on the site.

I never even saw that other thread.I'm definitely slacking.
I'm so glad that handsome man had a great time with a responsible owner like Lauren.
Oh oh!!! Can I be the dogsitter for NC if you ever need one?!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ronnie you know you always got an open door over here too.  I love ya girl and I'm always here when ever ya need me :hug: any time your ever on the west coast I've got an extra bedroom for you and Duece


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Glad to know Duece had a good time! Thank you very much for stepping up to the plate pitbullatlanta!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well darn... He could have come and had a slumber party here!

I'm only in NC...LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Not to try to steal your thunder ladies, but i have to get onto whitneys butt here...

I tried to send F/Melony to you for a slumber party and you turned me down!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Ronnie we would do anything for you because of how much you do for everybody else.You're one of my favorite people on the site.
> 
> I never even saw that other thread.I'm definitely slacking.
> I'm so glad that handsome man had a great time with a responsible owner like Lauren.
> Oh oh!!! Can I be the dogsitter for NC if you ever need one?!!!!


Loll Dixie of course ... He'll want some MEAT tho lolll it sure wont go to waste with him ......... Big hugs to you and thank you for being my friend !



kg420 said:


> Ronnie you know you always got an open door over here too.  I love ya girl and I'm always here when ever ya need me :hug: any time your ever on the west coast I've got an extra bedroom for you and Duece


Krystal your name needed to be up there to , told you my coffee level was low lol , then my friend swooped me to go grocery shopping before I was even awake what a mess I tripped all over the shopping cart, I'm sure I looked like a I was hung over or something lol .... I know you have my back Krystal as I would for any of you! Love you kisses to the boys !


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Glad to know Duece had a good time! Thank you very much for stepping up to the plate pitbullatlanta!


Lauren sure did Shana ...



Roxy_Nie said:


> Well darn... He could have come and had a slumber party here!
> 
> I'm only in NC...LOL





Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Not to try to steal your thunder ladies, but i have to get onto whitneys butt here...
> 
> I tried to send F/Melony to you for a slumber party and you turned me down!


OoOoO I'm stepping to the side on this lolll Hugs both if YOU!! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

DueceAddicTed said:


> my coffee level was low lol , then my friend swooped me to go grocery shopping before I was even awake what a mess I tripped all over the shopping cart, I'm sure I looked like a I was hung over or something lol ....


Don't worry, that's what 85% of us looks like in the south no matter what time of the day it is! hahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't sweat it girl I know what the morning is like with little or no coffee. It's like that movie shaun of the dead LMAO  I get all ditsy in the morning too


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Don't worry, that's what 85% of us looks like in the south no matter what time of the day it is! hahaha


or we go to the store in slippers and pajama bottoms or with curlers in our hair:rofl:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Don't worry, that's what 85% of us looks like in the south no matter what time of the day it is! hahaha





kg420 said:


> Don't sweat it girl I know what the morning is like with little or no coffee. It's like that movie shaun of the dead LMAO  I get all ditsy in the morning too





dixieland said:


> or we go to the store in slippers and pajama bottoms or with curlers in our hair:rofl:


Lolll it was hysterical , I tripped into the shopping cart, dropped my note pad with my list under it didn't realize and kept trying to pull a cart that would not move cause the pad was stuck in the wheel! Then their laughing at me cause I'm oopping and ahhhin Walmart prices.
And of course I have my shades on & the fresh off the pillow hair do hahaha ... I forgot my pin number to my debit card at the register and had to call my daughter for it ... 
Oh then I will always fit in cause I do not doll up to run errands, I go out as my son and daughter say * like who did it and ran * ... Cause even in NYC I'd go to the store in my jammies to get my coffee ...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: then welcome to the south!You'll fit right in!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's great. I'm so the other way. I can't leave my house with out doing my hair and putting on make up. Heck I even put make up on when I went camping lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Lauren you rock!! I know duece had fun!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Not to try to steal your thunder ladies, but i have to get onto whitneys butt here...
> 
> I tried to send F/Melony to you for a slumber party and you turned me down!


YOU SENDING HER TO "LIVE" HERE NOT SLUMBER...

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It was only supposed to be a forever slumber party!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nothing like GA on my mind... Great song, hope all's well & everything is working out. Nothin' like livin' in the south , if it's edible, we'll fry it


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO @ LG.. you got that right! Hmm.. big props to Lauren!! You've officially earned your status in our pack, lol!! 

Ronnie, you're good people mah! You know if I had a place for him, I sure would've come and got him.. but I'll be down to visit soon! You better hurry up and get settled in so I can bring MooMoo to visit you and Duece and Chewie!! Love ya girl.. and no worries about fumbling around.. I do it all day and all night, lol.. but, you know why. We love ya woman!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey..... I love you too!!!  lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll Bevie it was to funny ... I won't even tell you the mess I made trying to BBQ loll omg 

I love you too Meggie ! Kisses to Zachie <3 him !


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ronnie, thank you so much for your kind words. I am proud you trusted me with your baby boy!!! It was my pleasure to have Duece "Juice Juice"; Brayden was sad "his puppy" was not here this morning. "Mommy, where's my Juice Juice?"
I told him he went back to his house but we would go visit him soon. So put up all breakables girl because Hurricane Brayden will be coming through :roll::roll:
I was very proud of Kangol and Duece; they both were such good boys throughout crate and rotate. Kangol pouted at first because he is such a spoiled little baby, but he got over it. 

Duece didn't know me from Adam but was a cuddle bug and snuggled with me as if he had always known me! He is welcome at Casa de Pitbullmama anytime, Ronnie!! :hug::hug::hug: You have a very well behaved, sweet, and loving pit bull, Ronnie. He was cracking me up attacking the flowers in the garden. 

Much love to you and your Duece Juice. Brayden is anxious to see "his puppy."
Hahaha... I wish I had videotaped him saying that. Typing it doesn't have the same cuteness effect.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

It would be my pleasure to have Hurricane Brayden come here !! Girl I don't have enough furnishing in this place for him to break so he's good loll ...
Thank you for the praise you gave my boy ... his spoiled butt ... 
You will always have a special place in our hearts !!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! I'ma start crying.. ya'll stop all this mushy nonsense.. lol. No, seriously.. I know I have yet to meet either of you in person, but I got this gut feeling that tells me that you're exactly how you portray yourself to be on here! Lauren, Ronnie and Duece and Kangol.. I can't wait to meet ya'll!! LMAO @ Hurricane Brayden!! Yes, you need to get video of Brayden calling him Juice! Will definitely send the cuteness off the meter!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Awww! I'ma start crying.. ya'll stop all this mushy nonsense.. lol. No, seriously.. I know I have yet to meet either of you in person, but I got this gut feeling that tells me that you're exactly how you portray yourself to be on here! Lauren, Ronnie and Duece and Kangol.. I can't wait to meet ya'll!! LMAO @ Hurricane Brayden!! Yes, you need to get video of Brayden calling him Juice! Will definitely send the cuteness off the meter!!


Lol Ma , What you see is what you get , I can't be no other way but me!!

ugh my tummy is killing me lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I know.. I saw your status, lol. Hugs and love to ya mah! I'ma work on the schedule so I can come see you next weekend.. what day is better for you, sat or sun?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol Yea I was so bored last night those snacks were singing to me lol and boy do I regret it this morning, a snack hangover ?? loll

Saturday is better for me is that cool?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes ma'am! I was thining saturday as well, lol.. get out my head!! Haha.. poor thing.. you're gonna put yourself into a sugar-induced coma.. ease off the snack cakes, lol. I'm in chat if ya wanna pop in!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol it was gross when I woke up omg ....... cheeze itz , oatmeal cookies, pepperidge farm milano cookies, a salami and cheese sammich with pickles, 2 plums, some mozzarella stringy cheese thingies, and donuts ....... what the heck was that about lolll OMG !! 
Is that like mixing drinks all night? lmaoooo


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO.. Yes, that's exactly like mixing dark and clear liquor, or liquor and beer.. ewww! Lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> It would be my pleasure to have Hurricane Brayden come here !! Girl I don't have enough furnishing in this place for him to break so he's good loll ...
> Thank you for the praise you gave my boy ... his spoiled butt ...
> You will always have a special place in our hearts !!!


*Trust me girl he would find a way to destroy/dismantle something. I call my niece and him (she's 8 days older) the "Wrecking Crew." They can dismantle a house in under 5 seconds; I like to take them to my dad's house aka "the museum" and turn them loose. LMAO
*
:rofl::roll:


----------

